
Smoke Has Caused Temperature Forecasts to Go Crazy - sampo
https://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2020/09/smoke-has-caused-temperature-forecasts.html
======
sigmaprimus
I'm 500 miles or so North of the US/Canada border and the smoke dimmed out the
sun a couple hours before sunset.

